# Holster for CVA Hawken Pistol



## Designasaurus (Mar 16, 2011)

Maybe this is a stupid question...  I just picked up a .50 caliber CVA Hawken Pistol that I want to carry when hunting with my CVA Kentucky Hunter rifle - for a quick back-up shot if needed.  

It is one of those big ancient looking pistols so I am having trouble finding any sort of holster tha looks like it works for it. I think maybe these pistols were originally just tucked inside the wearer's belt.  Anyone run across holsters that you think might work?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 16, 2011)

Historically, they were carried tucked into a belt or sash. Can`t say that I have ever seen a holster for them.


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 16, 2011)

what about a belt clip made onto the pistol , I don't know if PC or not but would be easy access ....


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 16, 2011)

Nugefan said:


> what about a belt clip made onto the pistol , I don't know if PC or not but would be easy access ....





My Lyman Great Plains pistol has one of these, and it works well. I don`t know how historically correct they are either, but it is a good way to carry it. These horse pistols can be heavy.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Mar 16, 2011)

I've seen them at some M/L shoots! Most of them are hand made.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Mar 16, 2011)

Pull up Log Cabin sport shop. Go to holsters. They have one, but it's not the kind i've seen. I'll keep looking for one.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Mar 16, 2011)

Here it is!! Dixie gun works. Click on holsters&gun cases, go to open top style, holster# hl0105. Hope this helps!!


----------



## Designasaurus (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you for all the suggestions - I will check them out!

WW


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Mar 22, 2011)

Heres another one! Auctionarms.com. Go to black powder, then accessories. You should beable to make one!!


----------

